# Moving a Kitchen sink - vent lines and drain pipe



## paulfavre (Oct 9, 2008)

We are remodeling our kitchen and would like to move the kitchen sink from one outside wall (13 ft) to another outside wall (3ft) for a total distance of 16ft.  Our concern is with the vent line and drain pipe.   Currently both pipes are next to the sink, the drain pipe going down and the vent line going up through the roof.  See attached pics.

We would like to know if we can keep the drain and vent pipes in the same spot and run pipes to the new location, instead of reventing the roof in another spot.  How far can these lines go and are there any issues with outside walls.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome Paul Favre:
The sink can be moved but the lines would need to be moved with it. There is a re-vent comming into the left side of the vent above counter height which indicates another fixture below the sink. 
I regret to make another hole in the roof too because each hole is a potential leak but you will find it much easier to re-do the whole thing with that much movement. Remember to increase the size of the vent to 3" at a point 1' below the roof and extend it out through the roof another foot.
Glenn


----------



## paulfavre (Oct 13, 2008)

Approximately how much $$ would it cost to hire a plumber to do this job?  I just want a ball park figure so I know what is fair when I ask for bids.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## paulfavre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for your response.  I just want to clarify that it would still work if we keep the vent in the same place, it would just be easier to move the whole thing. Would we risk any problems with siphoning out of the trap if we left it in the same place?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Paul:
There would be no risk of siphoning as long as you still have a vent. The vent equalizes the pressures in the line.
Glenn


----------

